# Which Canon L Lens for 7D Mark II?



## 7DMachII (Sep 21, 2014)

I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events. 

Which of the following lenses would you get?

Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM Standard Zoom Lens

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-24-70mm-2-8L-Standard-Zoom/dp/B0076BNK30/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Thanks for your input.
or

Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Telephoto Zoom Lens

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-70-200mm-2-8L-Telephoto-Cameras/dp/B0033PRWSW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Hannes (Sep 21, 2014)

Your question is difficult to answer as I can't see why a wedding photographer would want to pick up a 7DII. If you are trying to make it as a pro you will need a body with good low light capabilities matched with good glass. A 6D will be a far better choice, better yet two of them even if this means combining them with the 24-70 2.8 I and 70-200 2.8 IS I. You are going to need high iso far more than the very sharpest photos imaginable and besides, a 24-70 I is probably sharper on FF than a 24-70 II on crop in real world shooting.


----------



## candyman (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, 6D would be a better camera _for wedding and events_. A 24-70 on a crop camera would be FOV 38-112mm. I would go for 6D with 24-70II and save up for a 135mm f/2. _You could also buy the Tamron 24-70VC. That lens performs great as well and has stabilization._


----------



## Ruined (Sep 21, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events.
> 
> Which of the following lenses would you get?
> 
> ...



So. basically:

Events such as Weddings or parties:
EOS 6D + 24-70 f/2.8L II

Events such as motorsports:
EOS 7D2 + 70-200 f/2.8L IS II

Both the ideal body and lens differ depending on what type of event you are covering.


----------



## rs (Sep 21, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events.
> 
> Which of the following lenses would you get?
> 
> ...


Events require a lens with a focal range that starts much wider the 24mm on a crop body, so rule out the 24-70 and 7D2 combo straight away. And likewise, 70-200's work great for weddings and other events, but only on full frame. I personally would never dream of using my 70-200 on my crop body for an indoors event.

Before we all start saying "no, don't get a 7D2", what lenses do you currently have? Certainly the best setup for weddings would be a FF body (such as a 6D) and both the 24-70 II and 70-200 II, but that is more cash than you were talking about here. If you currently have some very good EF-S lenses, getting the 7D2 to use with your existing lenses could make sense. Otherwise, get a 6D as a second body, and buy the FF version of whichever focal length range is weakest with your T2i lens selection.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2014)

Is this a spoof question? There seem to be quite a few such questions from people with just one or two postings, and it is making me suspicious.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Sep 21, 2014)

If you don't intend to upgrade to full frame within the foreseeable future then I'd recommend getting the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS or the Sigma 18-35 f1.8 as your workhorse lens for weddings and events. From my experience, Canon lenses tend to have a better resale value in the long run so if you do plan to transition to full frame you'll likely get more from the resale value compared to the Sigma.

The Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS v2 is a fantastic lens, but it's very heavy and I rarely use it on my 60D because of the crop factor when I shoot indoor events or weddings. Instead, I use it on my 5Dmk3. However, if you're shooting sports then the crop factor could be a benefit for the added reach.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 21, 2014)

If your shooting weddings why would you pick up a 7D MArk II,I think the 6D or 5D Mark III would be a better fit for the type of photos you shoot. Unless you plan on shooting sports 90% of time with the 7D MarkII. ???


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 21, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Is this a spoof question? There seem to be quite a few such questions from people with just one or two postings, and it is making me suspicious.



AlenF, really it is a real question. We all start our some where. I have been following the 7DmII since last spring here on Canon Rumors. A little about myself:

I got my Canon T2i back in December 2010ish just before leaving to adopt our daughter from China. I have been an avid "picture taker" all my life. Getting the T2i meant I was going to the next level. I take enough pictures that my family call me paparazzi. I do not feed myself from photography and never would as I am far too established in my computer career and should retire in about 9 years or so. For learning purposes I went to a MeetUp.com workshop where we took pictures of 2 riders on horses. That went well so I plan on doing in the not too distant future on that has human models.

Hopefully that is a descent introduction of me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd say neither. Instead, if you're set on getting the 7DII consider a high quality EF-S general purpose zoom. The EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 is IMO the best general purpose zoom for APS-C. As pointed out above, a 24-xx L-zoom does not give a wide angle FoV on APS-C, which really limits it's utility as a general purpose zoom. Personally, I found the 70-200 II to be an awkward range on APS-C, although I love it on FF. 

I'd echo the sentiments above that for 'weddings and other events' the 6D would be a much better choice than the 7DII. If you're going to be a paid shooter at those events, you'll need a second body as a backup (your T2i could serve for that initially).

What lenses do you currently have besides the EF-S 18-200mm? What's your budget for this venture?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't forget about flashes if you pick 7D II for wedding.


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 21, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> What lenses do you currently have besides the EF-S 18-200mm? What's your budget for this venture?



That is my only other "working" lens. My 50mm 1.8 decide to act like there is sand inside so auto focus is out of the question and manual focus is difficult at best.

As for budget, approximately $4000.

For some of the other folks above please note that I have not been hired for any weddings or events as of yet. I will most likely start out as a second shooter to refine my skill and build a portfolio. Also I expect that some of my events will be outside sports though I think most work would be indoors.

I will say that I am hung up on / expect big things from the 65 DP AF points up from my current 9. 

I know I still have a lot to learn so please continue to chime in.

Thanks again everyone for your input.


----------



## vlim (Sep 21, 2014)

17-55 EF S f/2.8 IS + 70-300 EF f/4-5.6 L IS + one Art Sigma lens would be a great kit in my opinion...


----------



## mkabi (Sep 21, 2014)

I have been a stand-in for a photographer friend of mine. They were paid gigs and all I used were my 7D, 16-35 and the 50mm... Sometimes the 100mm macro.

So its not impossible, but 1 lens and body would be better if you don't want to run around much.

Given my camera + situation... Its best to know how the ceremony will proceed so you can plan your shots (remembering the rule of thirds, framing correctly, and running around with the 50 makes for some epic pictures). Also... 8fps really captures those really critical/special moments.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 21, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > What lenses do you currently have besides the EF-S 18-200mm? What's your budget for this venture?
> ...


Let me start by saying that I have a 7D2 on pre-order.... that should tell you my opinion on crop cameras....

The next thing I have to say is if your budget is $4000, get a 6D. For some strange reason weddings seem to occur in churches and the lighting is not the best in the world.... For low light there is no substitute for FF cameras.

Other than the ceremony, most weddings involve a photo shoot, usually outdoors (unless it rains and then it moves inside to poor lighting) and that sounds suspiciously like landscape photography to me..... an area where the 6D excels.

#2 - Get a flash.... a decent one with a bounce/swivel head and spend a lot of time learning how to use it well.

#3 - a wide angle lens.... you can't beat the 24-70F2.8. This will be your go-to lens for weddings and you will use it a lot.

#4 - a longer lens.... I would say 70-200F4IS. Keep it mounted on your rebel. You will be amazed at how much better it will make your T2i perform. (I have the 18-200 lens and have not touched it since I got the 70-200... it really is that much better!)

you are looking at:
$1900 - 6D camera
$2100 - 24-70 lens

and there goes your budget....

You could cheap out by getting the F4 version of the 24-70, but you don't save that much and in the end you will regret not having the faster lens as you stand in a dimly lit church or reception hall...

I recommended the F4 version of the 70-200 over the F2.8 version as the image quality is indistinguishable yet it is a LOT lighter and less expensive... it balances nicely on a rebel as your second camera....


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Let me start by saying that I have a 7D2 on pre-order.... that should tell you my opinion on crop cameras....
> 
> The next thing I have to say is if your budget is $4000, get a 6D. For some strange reason weddings seem to occur in churches and the lighting is not the best in the world.... For low light there is no substitute for FF cameras.
> 
> ...


+1, the 2.8 version of both lenses are the best way to go. Due to your budget, I would pick the f4 IS version for the 70-200mm and the Tamron 24-70mm f2.8 VC that deliver terrific IQ, has f2.8 aperture and image stabilised.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 21, 2014)

Consider Canon refurbished. Fully tested, same 1-yr warranty. 6D + 24-70/2.8L II comes to $3200, and that's an excellent core wedding kit. Add the 70-200/4L IS for just over $1K more.


----------



## Robert Welch (Sep 21, 2014)

First of all, if you are looking to do weddings, you need backup equipment. I will spare the part about having experience first, except to say don't try shooting weddings without experience with them. But don't shoot a wedding with just one camera, lens or flash. You need multiple of each, and batteries and memory cards as well. To go to a wedding with just one camera & lens is doing a dis-service to the bride and groom. This is a once in a lifetime event (or at least they are planning for it to be so), and you will have one chance to get the photos, there is to rescheduling because of equipment failure.

All that said, if you are to get one lens for a 7DmkII, the best one Canon makes is the 17-55/2.8. It's not an L lens, but it's of equal image quality to most L lenses, if not build quality. The closest L lens would be the 17-40/4.0, or maybe the new 16-35/4 IS lens. If you just wanted to stick to L lenses, then I would suggest you need 2 of them if you were to get the 7DmkII, my choice would be the 16-35/4 IS and the 70-200/4 IS. They would be a nice pair of lenses to cover most needs for weddings on a 7DmkII. But if just one lens, then the 17-55/2.8 would be the best single lens to have on a 7DmkII.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't shoot weddings, but I do shoot indoor dance events. Last year I used a new 6D and my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II. A crop body would not have worked at all. I also have the f/4 IS version, but I needed the speed due to the limited chandelier lighting, plus the 2.8 focuses faster. I have two crop and two FF bodies, and for most of my shooting I only take the FF, except for wildlife. I recently shot a museum with a 6D and a 24-104 f/4 IS at ISO 10,000. My 60D or 40D would have been worthless in this environment. My only EF-S lens is the 15-85mm, which is fine outdoors, but it is too slow racked out and the bodies too noisy in dim light.


----------



## pward (Sep 21, 2014)

Sigma 18-35 f1.8, this lens is smashing and I have been waiting on a crop sensor to pair it. My 6d is superb, but cannot wait to roll through the images on 7dII and sigma.


----------



## Dick (Sep 21, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II.



Makes no sense. If you want a real difference in the outcomes, go FF and save the money you'd first waste on a 7D2.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 21, 2014)

Robert Welch said:


> First of all, if you are looking to do weddings, you need backup equipment. I will spare the part about having experience first, except to say don't try shooting weddings without experience with them. But don't shoot a wedding with just one camera, lens or flash. You need multiple of each, and batteries and memory cards as well. To go to a wedding with just one camera & lens is doing a dis-service to the bride and groom. This is a once in a lifetime event (or at least they are planning for it to be so), and you will have one chance to get the photos, there is to rescheduling because of equipment failure.
> 
> All that said, if you are to get one lens for a 7DmkII, the best one Canon makes is the 17-55/2.8. It's not an L lens, but it's of equal image quality to most L lenses, if not build quality. The closest L lens would be the 17-40/4.0, or maybe the new 16-35/4 IS lens. If you just wanted to stick to L lenses, then I would suggest you need 2 of them if you were to get the 7DmkII, my choice would be the 16-35/4 IS and the 70-200/4 IS. They would be a nice pair of lenses to cover most needs for weddings on a 7DmkII. But if just one lens, then the 17-55/2.8 would be the best single lens to have on a 7DmkII.


+1
When I go walking around with my 60D, the two absolutely essential lenses that I always bring are the 17-55f2.8 and the 70-200f4.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 21, 2014)

7D Mark II for Weddings? 

Which L Lens? All of them! ;D

For weddings I'd get a 6D and a 24-70 I (used) Then save for a 70-200, then buy a 7D II as a 2nd body when the price comes down and I was flush with cash.


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, I've spent the day taking in your excellent comments and hitting YouTube for 6D, 7D, 7DmII and 5DmIII reviews. Canon has done a great job of holding features hostage to particular models. It does seem clear that the 6D full frame is best over the 7Dxx half frame for wedding photography. So considering wedding/portrait the 6D is the better way to go though interestingly that it only has one cross type focus point. 7Dxx is top dog for sports and action which is no big revelation.

Next I think maybe I should look at my favorite kinds of picture taking:


Night Sky Photography
Head Shots

Now include what I might be able to help people capture their memories and get paid:


Weddings
Maternity
Couples

These two list above points to the full frame 6D for sure. I guess my problem is that in light of the 7DmII and the 5DmIII I feel like I am getting robbed on features and the AF system just seems substandard at this level. Of course the price point for the 6D is right. I feel that if I do decide to not get the 7DmII I should just wait and continue to save money for the 5DmIII and maybe the rumor will pan out for the 5DmIV for next year.

Also as I understand the L lens would work great with my T2i and then I can use it/them to their fullest when I get a full frame camera.

I do have 4 and 6 year olds that will be getting into sports and ballet which a 5DmIII would do well but I think the 6D would be questionable.

So what do you think? So much to consider and so much to learn.


----------



## nc0b (Sep 22, 2014)

I have some nice raptors in flight with a 6D and 400mm f/5.6. Don't sell the 6D that short on auto focus.


----------



## timmy_650 (Sep 22, 2014)

Get the 6D I have one and it is great for what you want. It isn't really lacking for what you want to do. Yes 5d markiii is a better camera but for the money i would rather have the 6D and put the money in lens. 

I would say 6D ($1400)
Samyang 14mm ($350)
canon 24-105 f4 ($650)
Canon 70-200 2.8l is ($1400)
$3800
under 4k with some waiting for sales and buying used.

for kid sports the 6D works fine for me, i would rather have a 5dm3 but it works ok.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 22, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> Night Sky Photography
> Head Shots
> Weddings
> Maternity
> ...



In fact, all of them point to the 6D being the better choice. 




7DMachII said:


> I guess my problem is that in light of the 7DmII and the 5DmIII I feel like I am getting robbed on features and the AF system just seems substandard at this level. Of course the price point for the 6D is right.



That does seem to be Canon's strategy. The 6D delivers excellent IQ particularly in low light, the 7DII delivers top AF and speed. If you need both, that's the 5DIII...and it actually costs a bit less than the other two combined. 




7DMachII said:


> I do have 4 and 6 year olds that will be getting into sports and ballet which a 5DmIII would do well but I think the 6D would be questionable.



Low light action is best served by excellent AF and a FF sensor...and fast lenses. None of that is cheap. In gymnasium lighting, I often need ISO 6400 or 12800 to get a 1/640 or 1/800 s shutter speed to freeze motion...and that's with an f/2.8 lens wide open. 

With the exception of your kids activities, the 6D is the ideal choice. Although the 6D's AF isn't up to the level of the 5DIII or 7DII, good technique can help there.

I really think a FF body is a better option for your needs; but...you initially asked about lenses, and they're important too. 

Important lens characteristics include:


Night Sky Photography - wide angle, fast aperture (but for the moon you want the longest lens you can get, and it can be slow)
Head Shots - short/medium telephoto, fast aperture
Weddings - standard zoom, f/2.8 preferred; telephoto zoom, f/2.8 preferred
Maternity - standard zoom, f/2.8 preferred; short/medium telephoto
Couples - standard zoom; telephoto zoom (neither need be fast, you'll be stopped down to at least f/4 for sufficient DoF

To have the optimal lenses for a diverse array of subjects means several lenses (which is why I have 5 zooms and 9 primes!). The aperture suggestions above are based on ambient lighting; if you're going to set up a home/portable studio (backdrop + stand, flashes or monolights + modifiers), you'll be stopped down a fair bit and slow lenses are fine. Don't forget that some of the non-L primes deliver excellent IQ, and with session work (headshots, maternity, couples) you'll have time to move so the flexibility of a zoom isn't critical. The 85/1.8 is one of the best values in terms of IQ/$. The Samyang 14/2.8 would likely work well for night skies. 

Given your budget and needs, do consider refurbs (assuming you're patient but quick, desirable refurbs come up periodically and sell out fast). A refurb 5DIII is $2700, a refurb 24-70/2.8 II is $1700. You could start with f/4 zooms, and move to f/2.8 versions later.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 22, 2014)

Dick said:


> 7DMachII said:
> 
> 
> > I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II.
> ...



Agreed. You don't need an insane amount of reach for weddings, and you don't need ultra-fast focusing (unless it's a very unusual wedding in the middle of a basketball court during the game or something). What you do need is great low-light handling. A 6D would be a much better choice, IMO.

And although the 6D's AF system gets a bad rap, it really isn't that bad. I shot a bunch of shots at a basketball game with mine just for fun, and although it didn't nail focus on every single shot, it nailed enough of them that I found it to be more than good enough (or at least good enough for someone who wasn't getting paid to get a specific shot).


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 22, 2014)

A 6D (or 5D3 if you can spend the $) and TWO 600ex-rt flashes with a 24-70L.


----------



## Keith (Sep 22, 2014)

First ... if your heart is set on a 7DM2, don't worry about a camera like the 5D, 6D with full frame sensors. I use the 7D for everything as an event photographer ( www.keithcolganphotography.com ) and I would put my photos up against anyone using any modern camera. Learning how to get the most out of it is the most important thing. The frame rate is a big advantage for subjects that are moving and changing facial expressions like at the reception when people are eating, dancing, talking, etc. . Good software is your friend when you get into the high ISO's, but I never shoot over 3200 with the 7D and noise is not a practical issue with prints up to 11 x 14". As regards a lens, my go-to event lens is the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS (as recommended by others). Very, very sharp for a zoom. Get an L 70-200mm when you can afford it. If you're shooting outdoors with decent light, start with the economical f:4 (no stabilizer). Learn to shoot with a steady hand. If you can keep the shutter above 1/400th, you should be fine. I also have the f:2.8 version (no stabilizer), but it is very heavy, doesn't focus as fast and is not sharper than the f:4. Only the background blur is better on the 2.8 wide open (which most of us like to see). I plan on upgrading to the 7DM2 after I read some hands-on reviews. Given the M2 will focus more like the 1DX and jump from the Digic 4 to 6, I expect big focus improvements and noise characteristics much closer to full frame cameras like the 5D and 6D. Also, regarding the crop factor, when you are not able to approach your subject(s), you really get used to the extra reach with the 7D for those close-ups. But as one commenter said, you can quickly run out of room and find yourself reaching for a 50mm as your viewfinder fills up with noses. That means, two cameras or two shooters is almost a necessity for weddings. (by the way, how do you handle STRESS?) One more thing since I'm free thinking, the very latest pro cameras (including the 7D and 7D Mark 2), are all superior to pro digital cameras produced just a few years ago (and the pros were using them for weddings). For example, Canon's original $6000 1D series and the original 5D are still excellent cameras, but they don't hold a candle to a 7DM2 and 6D respectively. And since most of us can't afford too many pro and semi pro bodies, we need to compromise. Your choice is really between the 6D and new 7D. I like the new 7D specs because of the frame rate and I'm not a landscape / studio photographer.

Keith


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 22, 2014)

Keith said:


> First ... if your heart is set on a 7DM2, don't worry about a camera like the 5D, 6D with full frame sensors. I use the 7D for everything as an event photographer ( www.keithcolganphotography.com ) and I would put my photos up against anyone using any modern camera. Learning how to get the most out of it is the most important thing. The frame rate is a big advantage for subjects that are moving and changing facial expressions like at the reception when people are eating, dancing, talking, etc. . Good software is your friend when you get into the high ISO's, but I never shoot over 3200 with the 7D and noise is not a practical issue with prints up to 11 x 14". As regards a lens, my go-to event lens is the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS (as recommended by others). Very, very sharp for a zoom. Get an L 70-200mm when you can afford it. If you're shooting outdoors with decent light, start with the economical f:4 (no stabilizer). Learn to shoot with a steady hand. If you can keep the shutter above 1/400th, you should be fine. I also have the f:2.8 version (no stabilizer), but it is very heavy, doesn't focus as fast and is not sharper than the f:4. Only the background blur is better on the 2.8 wide open (which most of us like to see). I plan on upgrading to the 7DM2 after I read some hands-on reviews. Given the M2 will focus more like the 1DX and jump from the Digic 4 to 6, I expect big focus improvements and noise characteristics much closer to full frame cameras like the 5D and 6D. Also, regarding the crop factor, when you are not able to approach your subject(s), you really get used to the extra reach with the 7D for those close-ups. But as one commenter said, you can quickly run out of room and find yourself reaching for a 50mm as your viewfinder fills up with noses. That means, two cameras or two shooters is almost a necessity for weddings. (by the way, how do you handle STRESS?) One more thing since I'm free thinking, the very latest pro cameras (including the 7D and 7D Mark 2), are all superior to pro digital cameras produced just a few years ago (and the pros were using them for weddings). For example, Canon's original $6000 1D series and the original 5D are still excellent cameras, but they don't hold a candle to a 7DM2 and 6D respectively. And since most of us can't afford too many pro and semi pro bodies, we need to compromise. Your choice is really between the 6D and new 7D. I like the new 7D specs because of the frame rate and I'm not a landscape / studio photographer.
> 
> Keith



Thanks very much for your input and very nice shots.


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, after spending the weekend researching, taking in your comments and viewing You Tube reviews and in light of what I would like to do with photography I bit the bullet and ordered the Canon 5D Mark III and will go with the Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM. That should be enough to get me started and as I make some money I can expand from there.

I couldn't bring my self to get the 6D and second guess myself for the entire time I would have owned it. I know at my level I would have been pretty impressed with the 6D and know its a great camera but for $1000 more I could remove all doubt, meet all of my professional and personal needs and offer my best to customers.

I really appreciate everyone who has taken the time to enlighten me on this. Know that this was a very difficult decision as I have had my mind set on getting the 7D Mark II since last April at least and followed all the rumors thought the summer up to announcement.

Now, how do I change my user name. :-\ :-\


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 23, 2014)

Great choice on the 5D3. You won't regret it. You will notice a huge difference from the T2i. The AF, low light IQ and depth of field control are amazing. The handling and controls are also great. Just a couple tips. Make sure to calibrate the micro focus for your lenses. It made a big difference for me, particularly for shallow depth of field shots. Also set up the joystick to select the focus point. This is the best way to take advantage of the 5DIIIs 61 focus points. This lets you just move the point instead of "focus and recompose". Much more accurate.


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 23, 2014)

By the way, I would recommend getting the 24-105L as your first lens. It's very versatile and pairs well with the 5D3. It's still my most used lens. The second lens I recomend is the 70-300L. Stunning IQ for telephoto and portraits. Very compact and well built.


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 23, 2014)

Kmccarthy said:


> Great choice on the 5D3. You won't regret it. You will notice a huge difference from the T2i. The AF, low light IQ and depth of field control are amazing. The handling and controls are also great. Just a couple tips. Make sure to calibrate the micro focus for your lenses. It made a big difference for me, particularly for shallow depth of field shots. Also set up the joystick to select the focus point. This is the best way to take advantage of the 5DIIIs 61 focus points. This lets you just move the point instead of "focus and recompose". Much more accurate.



Thanks much of the pointers! I am really excited about the new camera.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm late to this thread, but you won't regret your 5D3 and 24-70 f2.8L II.

I'm a strong proponent of shooting with two bodies. First, it's necessary to cover the full frame equivalent of the 24 to 200 mm, wide aperture lens that I believe is most useful for event work, which includes weddings. (This range is also most useful for indoor sports.) I don't like to waste time changing lenses or risk introducing dust to my sensors. Second, the redundancy of the second body is important for any "once in a lifetime" event.

For over a year, I used a 7D with a 70-200 f2.8L II and a 60D with a 17-55 f2.8. For crop bodies, these two lenses are ideal. I thought this was THE kit for me. No need for full frame, this did it all and Noise Ninja or Lightroom 4 (now 5) solved my high ISO noise problems.

However, I found myself shooting at ISO 2000 and up most of the time and realized that post processing to clean up the noise resulted in lots of lost detail. I finally concluded that full frame was worth a look. I took the plunge and bought my first 5D3 -- then, several months later, my second 5D3. Crop bodies are great when there's plenty of light or when you're ok with some noise. But, when you consider selling your work, you start to demand more from your sensors and clean images are a must (at least for me). For indoor work, nothing beats FF.

My suggestion is to consider the 70-200 f2.8L II as your next purchase. Wait for for Canon rebates and watch specifically for Canon's refurbish store rebates. They sometimes blow these out at 20% off, but they go quick. (CanonPriceWatch.com is a good source for tracking prices.)

With both crop and FF, my 70-200 is my main lens. I know that many rave about the 24-70 as their go-to lens, but for me it's the 70-200. Don't get me wrong, the 24-70 is superb and a must-have range. But for people shots -- from candids, to bride and groom, to indoor sports, to portraits -- the 70-200 is my first choice. It may be a little tight on crop, but it is very convenient on FF. I've recently shot high school senior photos and love this lens for portraits. The FF sensor offers much tighter DOF to really isolate your subject and blur out the background.

Weddings, mostly wedding receptions, can be a particular challenge with their lack of light -- even for full frame. F2.8 may not be fast enough. At some point you'll start looking into faster primes. I have a 35 f2.0 IS and found it to be quite handy at a friends wedding. For my work, this 35 has helped when I needed extra speed. But, I really wish Canon would refresh the 50 1.4. The current offering is too soft at 1.4 for my liking. (Someday, I might be tempted with the 50 f1.2L.)


----------



## 7DMachII (Sep 23, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I'm late to this thread, but you won't regret your 5D3 and 24-70 f2.8L II.
> 
> I'm a strong proponent of shooting with two bodies. First, it's necessary to cover the full frame equivalent of the 24 to 200 mm, wide aperture lens that I believe is most useful for event work, which includes weddings. (This range is also most useful for indoor sports.) I don't like to waste time changing lenses or risk introducing dust to my sensors. Second, the redundancy of the second body is important for any "once in a lifetime" event.
> 
> ...



Thanks much, this is a real keeper of a thread with all the great information. I am tempted to go for the 70 - 200 2.8L II for the reasons you stated. I took an Amazon Local class once and the instructor said the same thing you said. If it was not for my night sky photography I am fairly certain I would follow your lead.


----------



## Nethawk (Sep 25, 2014)

I think you made a great choice in body and lens.

I'm kind of surprised nobody recommended the EF-S 15-85mm for crop body. It's a fantastic lens, surprisingly so. I'm also a fan of the EF-S 10-22mm. The rest of my glass is Canon L series.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 26, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events.
> 
> Which of the following lenses would you get?
> 
> ...



Neither and none.

(This is why I keep harping about Canon not making EF*-S* *L* lenses. How can you seriously market a camera like the 7DII ... and the 70D and the 100D ... without lenses to match?)


----------



## xvnm (Sep 26, 2014)

Unless you are planning on shooting only weddings you were *not* invited to, don't pick the 70-200L


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 27, 2014)

Despite the fact that the OP has already wisely purchased a 5D3, I will add one more point to this thread. One of biggest problems with the 7D is that there are no good L zoom lenses for general purpose shooting. There is nothing equivalent to a 24-105L or 24-70L with high build quality and weather sealing. It's ironic because the 7D is very well built and weather sealed. The only L option is to get a wide angle zoom like the 16-35L or 17-40L, but neither provides the range of a 24-105 on FF.

If you want to use L glass, full frame is the way to go.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 27, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> These two list above points to the full frame 6D for sure. I guess my problem is that in light of the 7DmII and the 5DmIII I feel like I am getting robbed on features and the AF system just seems substandard at this level. Of course the price point for the 6D is right.


 
Don't be influenced by all the hype that surrounds a new camera. While the AF on the 7D is aimed at sports photographers, the AF of a FF camera tends to be more accurate, at least with the center point.

Most of the "L" lenses have the wrong focal lengths for a crop camera, and if you do get one that is right for a crop, it won't be right for FF, so thats a lose-lose situation.

Since you are considering working with someone else, get the right camera, the right lens (Refurb is great), and then get lighting. Photography is all about lighting. Using that flash on top of the 7D will almost guarantee poor quality photos. One flash is not going to do a good job either, two or three is much better. Then, there are the light modifiers. You should not spend all your $$ on camera and lens and ignore equally important accessories.

Consider how you are going to edit your photos, raw? Get one of the very good raw processors, you may get to edit 2500 images in a weeks time, so do some research.


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 29, 2014)

Kmccarthy said:


> One of biggest problems with the 7D is that there are no good L zoom lenses for general purpose shooting. There is nothing equivalent to a 24-105L or 24-70L with high build quality and weather sealing.



Technically true. There isn't an L-glass equivalent to a 24-105L or 24-70L for crop bodies. But, the 17-55 f2.8 is essentially L-glass without the weather sealing. True, the build quality of the 24-70 and the 24-105 feels better, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the 17-55 f2.8. Put a good clear filter and you'll "seal" it from dust.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 29, 2014)

The right lens for a 7DII is the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## ecka (Sep 29, 2014)

David_in_Seattle said:


> If you don't intend to upgrade to full frame within the foreseeable future then I'd recommend getting the Canon 17-55 f2.8 IS or the Sigma 18-35 f1.8 as your workhorse lens for weddings and events. From my experience, Canon lenses tend to have a better resale value in the long run so if you do plan to transition to full frame you'll likely get more from the resale value compared to the Sigma.
> 
> The Canon 70-200mm f2.8 IS v2 is a fantastic lens, but it's very heavy and I rarely use it on my 60D because of the crop factor when I shoot indoor events or weddings. Instead, I use it on my 5Dmk3. However, if you're shooting sports then the crop factor could be a benefit for the added reach.



+0.9 

IMHO, Sigma 18-35/1.8ART is the best choice for crop at the moment. Without any BUT's or alternatives 



FTb-n said:


> Kmccarthy said:
> 
> 
> > One of biggest problems with the 7D is that there are no good L zoom lenses for general purpose shooting. There is nothing equivalent to a 24-105L or 24-70L with high build quality and weather sealing.
> ...



Well, essentially, 24-105L costs as much as 17-55/2.8, but on FF it is better in every way + 7D2 costs near as much as 6D (which, IMHO, is much better than APS-C), so, for event photography 6D + 24-105L wins, essentially . EF 24-70/2.8L'II is much more expensive than Sigma 18-35/1.8ART and its range is pretty awkward on APS-C, but on FF it is wider, longer and better (IQ, build, L) than Sigma 18-35/1.8ART on crop, so it may be worth it.

I say go FF (6D or 5D3) with the best lens you can afford .


----------



## TeT (Sep 30, 2014)

If we are talking 7DII then consider the EFS 15 85, the glass is good enough.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 30, 2014)

7DMachII said:


> I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events.
> 
> Which of the following lenses would you get?
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd go for the 6D+24-70 (24-105) f4L IS+70-200 f4L IS. With the ISO capabilities of the 6D you'd be ok with this lenses and be able to cover the whole focal range. Other alternative to consider is the Tamron 24-70 f2.8 that sells really good, it's fast and reasonably priced.


----------



## TeT (Sep 30, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> 7DMachII said:
> 
> 
> > I am about about to upgrade from my Canon T2i to the 7D Mark II. I consider myself an enthusiast trying to make the move to pro. I decided that with my 7D Mark II purchase I would buy my first Canon L lens. The plan is to be an all purpose photographer doing weddings and other events.
> ...



24 70's , not the 105's (either sigmas or canons) for the wedding gig... plenty sharp just too much wonky stuff around the edges. Also you are going to want to have f2.8 & f3.2 at times over having f4 as widest available...


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 30, 2014)

ecka said:


> ... for event photography 6D + 24-105L wins, essentially . ...
> 
> I say go FF (6D or 5D3) with the best lens you can afford .



+1.44, which is essential the FF equivalent to +0.9 

For shooting crop events with crop bodies, such as the 7D or 7D2, the 17-55 2.8 is tough to beat (unless you go with primes). But, there's no question that a FF body with the 24-105L edges it out with better low light performance, longer reach, and slightly smaller DOF. This is exactly why I upgraded from a 7D/17-55 to the 5D3/24-105L. The OP will essentially enjoy his new 5D3/24-70 2.8II.


----------



## ecka (Sep 30, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > ... for event photography 6D + 24-105L wins, essentially . ...
> ...



Yes, that's the essence of the APS-C conspiracy .
I think Sigma 18-35/1.8ART beats 17-55/2.8 easily.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 30, 2014)

ecka said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



While 17-55/2.8 is not a slouch optically, I dislike the handling (cheap feel). But 35 vs 55 can be a significant difference for someone. I like the Sigma lens, but that range could be somewhat limiting sometimes. I like to think of it as a bag of 18/1.8, 24/1.8 and 35/1.8 primes for crop


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 30, 2014)

Based on some real-world experience, if the OP is looking for a main lens for weddings and had to choose between these two, I'd prefer the 70-200 for the longer reach and therefore shallower DOF by zooming to 200mm. The 24-70mm range, for me personally, is not ideal on a APS-C body because it's not wide enough and not really all that long. A 16-35mm f4 would be more practical in a wedding environment. The 24-70 is too middle-of-the-road in terms of perspective IMO. I'm sure there are others out there who disagree; this is just my $0.02.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2014)

ecka said:


> I think Sigma 18-35/1.8ART beats 17-55/2.8 easily.



The 18-35 seems like a very nice lens, but not as useful a range. A general purpose zoom covers wide to short normal, 18-35 on APS-C is wide to normal. 

24-70 II on FF will deliver _much_ better IQ, at much higher cost.


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi,

For weddings I would choose a FF body for the following reasons:
-Best performance in high ISO/Low light conditions (Church, Party...)
-Better DOF

A good choice would be a 6D body (or even 2) with:
Body 1- EF 24-70 f/2.8L II
or EF 24-70 f/4L IS
or EF 24-105 f/4L IS
Body 2- EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II

With these you could cover almost all your needs for weddings.

The extra reach of an APS-C is not necessary for weddings and even a disadvantage. All L lenses are also designed for FF bodies... But if you are still going in the APS-C setup you should have a look at the
-EF 16-35 f/2.8L
-EF 16-35 f/4L IS
-EF 17-40 f/4L


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel an envy of friends users of Nikon is 17-55mm F2.8 DX made ​​bulletproof. The optical quality is not great, but the mechanical strength makes me ashamed of Canon 17-55mm. I do not question the name "L", just give me the build quality similar to Nikon, and I will be happy.


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 30, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> Kmccarthy said:
> 
> 
> > One of biggest problems with the 7D is that there are no good L zoom lenses for general purpose shooting. There is nothing equivalent to a 24-105L or 24-70L with high build quality and weather sealing.
> ...



That is exactly my point. The 7D(I&II) is weather sealed, but Canon doesn't make a general purpose weather sealed lens to go with it. I live in a hot/humid part of the country. Every time I go outside in the summer, my lenses fog up. Since L lenses are weather sealed (with a clear filter), I can easily wipe them off. It would be a disaster if humidity got inside the lens. 

No question the 17-55 is a great lens. It just doesn't match the build quality of the 7D. 

This is one of the main reasons I upgraded from a 7D/17-55 to a 5DIII/24-105L.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 30, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> I feel an envy of friends users of Nikon is 17-55mm F2.8 DX made ​​bulletproof. The optical quality is not great, but the mechanical strength makes me ashamed of Canon 17-55mm. I do not question the name "L", just give me the build quality similar to Nikon, and I will be happy.



interesting. I see it exactly the other way round. Nikon' huge and heavy 17-55 DX lens, with very mediocre optical performance, lack of IS and yet priced 50% more than Canon's 17-55 was one of the main reasons why I did not switch to Nikon from my 40D when the D300 came out (2009). 

EF-S 17-55 has served me extremely well for about 8 years until now. No mechanical or sealing issues whatsoever, except a few dust specks inside. And I've been literally all sorts of places with it ... from social events to sports meetings, from shooting de-icing operations for an airport on a bitter cold day in February to some URBEXING safaris in incredibly hot, incredibly dusty abandoned places in the midst of summer. 17-55 went skiing with me in winter and mountaineering in summer ... no problem ever. Both, 7D plus 17-55 held up nicely. And the lens is still in very good shape. An exceptional item in terms of performance and value. AF fully up to snuff and IS as well. It has helped me a lot to capture brilliant, sharp images. 

I also think the TO would be better served by a hi-ISO capable FF body with a 24-70 II on it. Except for the lack of IS it is the 17-55 of FF. ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 30, 2014)

Kmccarthy said:


> I live in a hot/humid part of the country. Every time I go outside in the summer, my lenses fog up. Since L lenses are weather sealed (with a clear filter), I can easily wipe them off. It would be a disaster if humidity got inside the lens.



Hate to break it to you, but lenses with dust/water sealing are _not_ hermetically sealed. 'Humidity' is a measure of the water present in a gaseous state in the air. The water vapor is in the air, and the air gets in your lens...therefore, the water vapor is getting in your lens...even a 'sealed' lens. 

Your lenses fog up on the outside because of the temperature differental between the cooler surface of the lens and the warmer air, which causes the water vapor in the external air to condense (convert from a gaseous state to a liquid state) on the surfaces.


----------



## spandau (Sep 30, 2014)

I have 2 crop body Canon DSLR's and the lenses I use the most are the 17-40 F4L, 70-200 F2.8L and the 400 F5.6L along with a 1.4 Teleconverter. I use a 10-18 Efs for ultra wide. For 99% of my shots these are the lenses I use.


----------



## ecka (Sep 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I think Sigma 18-35/1.8ART beats 17-55/2.8 easily.
> ...



You can't have all in one . For me, 18-35/1.8 has more useful aperture range and more impressive image quality. Quality over quantity, but that's just me.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 30, 2014)

If possible, keep your gear at ambient outdoors temperatures if you are planning on shooting outdoors most of the time. You can remove the battery and the card and keep battery in your pocket (keep warm to hold charge) or take card up into heated or cooled indoors to load on the computer. Gear acclimates well over an hour or two in the car trunk on the way to the shooting location.

OP made the right choice with 5D3 and 24-70 f/2.8 II. For others who are not doing low light event work, etc, the 7D2 could be combined with the EF-S 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 IS (good for landscape shooters), the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 (probably the best lens all-around), or the Sigma 18-35 (low light special, walkabout for people who don't need the short-telephoto capacities of the other two EF-S zooms). Using my beloved 60D, I shoot landscape/ nature/ supertele (400mm f/5.6L) birds, so the EF-S 15-85 is a great walkabout lens for me, supplemented by the macro EF-S 60 f/2.8, an inexpensive sharp little lens. I have started shooting low light FF landscape / astro with 6D, also a very appealing camera. Eventually, a 7D2 is in the picture - but my laptop is 4+ years old, its screen is developing lines, I hesitate to make a major OS update, and I am contemplating getting a new power-user laptop. My guess is that the 60D is going to outlast the laptop, and that a new maxed out Mac MBP Retina 15" plus some software updates (LR4 to LR5) and try new RAW converters (Capture Pro 8 for Canon files, Iridient Developer for Sigma files?) are going to be bought first.


----------

